# The world's tiniest V12 engine



## Woodchips2 (1 Mar 2014)

If you have a lathe and about 2000 hours spare how about having a go at one of these!

www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/

Regards Keith


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2014)

That is superb. What an amazing feat!


----------



## deema (1 Mar 2014)

Phenomenal piece if engineering. Well done


----------



## DTR (1 Mar 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Robbo3 (2 Mar 2014)

Wow!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Racers (2 Mar 2014)

Its nothing compared to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUMDY01uUA

Pete


----------

